# Sticky  Dish OTA EPG issues (report only)



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Please use this thread to report (but not discuss) OTA EPG data issues not-related to a specific receiver or firmware. Examples:

1. Your receiver scans and you can view an OTA channel or sub-channel but "No Information" or "Digital Service" shows instead of program info in the EPG.
2. You have EPG data, but it is mapped to an incorrect channel OR is just flat wrong.

*To keep things clean... please report the following with each post:*

1. Channel (or sub-channel) as in 5-1 or 5-2
2. Brief nature of the problem (ex. no info, wrong info, mapped to wrong channel, etc.)
3. Needed correction (ex. correct EPG data, corrected mapping, etc.)
4. Your location and DMA if known (ex. Raleigh, NC DMA 29)

This will be a moderated thread, so general and off-topic discussion will be removed without notice. The goal is to provide a single place to report OTA EPG issues so our DishIRT reps can have easier visibility to them and perhaps escalate through Dish and solve some of the problems.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I have the following OTA EPG data issues for Raleigh, NC (DMA 29):

004-02 -> This is UNC-KD (Kids) but appears to now be linked to UNC-EX EPG for some reason, which makes it VERY wrong. As a result 4-2 and 4-3 now have identical EPG data, and while that is correct for 4-3, it means 4-2 is completely wrong.

022-02 -> This is The Country Network that shows Country music videos, and right now the EPG only says "Coun" for this channel.

030-02 -> Says "WRAY", but is an HD channel that needs EPG data for TCT in HD.

030-03 -> Says "WRAY", but is an SD channel that needs EPG data for TCT Life.

047-01 -> Says "ION", but should have EPG data for ION.

047-02 -> Says "qubo", but should have EPG data for qubo.

047-03 -> Says "IONL", but should have EPG data for ION Life.


----------



## jscudder (Jan 18, 2006)

For the Portland ME DMA

051-02 WPXT digital sub-channel 51.2 - says "Digital Service" should be programming for Me-TV


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Thanks for starting this thread, SV!

I have the following OTA EPG data issues for Denver CO (you know, Charlie's house?):

002-02 -> This is THIS. There's no guide data. My computer with Windows Media Center has no problem with its guide data, so Dish shouldn't either.

007-03 -> Says "Cool". It's The Cool TV, and there's no guide data, even though it's easy to find.

007-04 -> KMGH's 24/7 news and weather channel. No guide data.

023-01 -> EWTN. No guide info. You could use the guide data from Channel 261 here.

023-02 -> Guad. No guide info.

023-03 -> Lega. No guide info.

023-04 -> VIDA. No guide info.

023-05 -> Fuen. No guide info.

028-01 -> HSN. No guide info, but who cares really? Okay, so you could use the guide data from Channel 84 here.

028-02 -> MTV3. This is a weird one; the Dish 911 can't resolve the video on this channel. My HDTV sees the video. My Windows Media Center sees the video. But the 911 can't, though the sound is okay. Plus there's no guide info.

028-03 -> KCDO. Dish does a great job with the KCDO guide data at 003-00, but the same channel at 28-03 has no guide data.

028-04 -> KLPD. No guide info.

028-05 -> Biz. No guide info.

031-02 -> Antenna TV. It's a fun sub-channel. Too bad there's no guide info.

041-01 -> KRMT. No guide info.

050-02 -> LATV. No guide info.

From this long list, I have come to the conclusion that Charlie does not watch OTA TV sub-channels.  Please fix these.


----------



## PeggyD (Apr 6, 2006)

Seattle-Tacoma DMA - 23.3 Antenna TV has been listed as "Digital Service" since it went live on January 1!


----------



## rcadss (May 12, 2011)

Salt Lake City, utah

011-2 The program guide info is wrong. Should show info for BYUTV (channel 9403)


----------



## sliderbob (Aug 10, 2007)

Ogden Utah..

16-01 ION...shows info from CW30.
16-03 IONL show "Digital Service"


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

Cleveland, OH DMA

005-02 WEWS says "Digital Service", Should Be "Live Well Network"

008-02 WJW says "Digital Service", should be "Antenna TV"

017-01 WDLI says "Digital Service", should be "TBN"
017-02 says "Digital Service", should be "Church Channel"
017-03 says "Digital Service", should be "JCTV"
017-04 says "Digital Service", should be "Enlace"
017-05 says "Digital Service", should be "Smile of a Child"

023-01 ION (Should be WVPX) NOTE E* substitutes the national feed of ION for the local station WVPX on the satellite and also substitutes the national guide data for the OTA version of WVPX. While it is correct most of the time, any local deviations from the national schedule are missed.
023-02 Qubo says "Digital Service", should be Qubo (they get the i.d. name correct but no guide data). 
023-03 IONL says "Digital Service", should be ION Live. Like Qubo the i.d. is correct but no guide data.

047-02 WRLM says "Digital Service", should be TCT HD
047-03 says "Digital Service",should be TCT Family
047-04 says "Digital Service", should be TCT Oracion (this is a Spanish music channel but other times it's in English, so Im not sure of the correct name of this subchannel)

049-03 WEAO says "Digital Service", should be MHz Worldview 
049-04 says "Digital Service", should be "V-Me"
NOTE: I also receive WNEO ch 45 from the Youngstown DMA, it's identical to WEAO and has one additional incorrect subchannel: 045-02. The guide shows the same programs as 045-01 but is actually "Fusion". 

053-01 WCDN says "Digital Service", should be "Daystar"

055-02 WBNX says "Digital Service", should be local programming from WBNX (3 shows during primetime)


----------



## CeeWoo (Dec 1, 2008)

023-01 KNDO 
023-03 SWXK 
035-01 KAPP 
035-02 KAPP (MY TV) 

Channels are displayed by Call Letters OK, but schedule for each says "Digital Service"

I'm in Ellensburg, WA. We're part of the Yakima WA DMA


----------



## paradise_theater (Apr 17, 2008)

sliderbob said:


> Ogden Utah..
> 
> 16-01 ION...shows info from CW30.
> 16-03 IONL show "Digital Service"


I can confirm for SLC, Utah... also 016-02 qubo shows Digital Service.
BTW... CW30 = 030-00/030-01


----------



## paradise_theater (Apr 17, 2008)

rcadss said:


> Salt Lake City, utah
> 
> 011-2 The program guide info is wrong. Should show info for BYUTV (channel 9403)


I can confirm this as well for SLC, Utah. Mine shows the same info for 011-01 KBYU on 011-02 BYUtv. Correcting this will be very helpful when it comes time for BYU football games to be aired live on 011-02 for DVR purposes.


----------



## homeskillet (Feb 3, 2004)

1. KTKA 49.3
2. No Guide Info. Should be for CW+ Network.
3. Correct EPG data
4. Topeka, KS DMA 137


----------



## bluegrill (Jul 27, 2009)

Norfolk, VA (don't know DMA #)

15.01 WHRO displays correct info

15.02 WORL displays duplicate of 15.01 info (actual programming is correct, just the guide info is wrong)

15.03 displays correct info.

By the way, the channel guide at Zap2it (Tribune) is correct for these channels.

Reported this to Dish via online chat. Said it would be referred to engineering.

Also, like others here, would like to see the guide info for AntennaTV. It is available at Zap2it so we know Tribune can supply it to Dish if they would ad it to the guide.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Washington, DC

MHZ TV
30-7 through #0-10 show Digital Service

WBDC 

50-3 ThisTv shows Digital Service


----------



## jscudder (Jan 18, 2006)

Boston DMA

009-02 WMUR digital sub-channel 9.2 - says "Digital Service" should be programming for Me-TV


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

For Minneapolis-St. Paul MN DMA:

009-02, KMSP-SD -> EPG shows wrong info. Should be the same as 009-00, KMSP-SD, not 029-00, WFTC.
045-05, KSTP -> Digital Service. EPG should show info as 005-02, KSTP.

Thanks for your support.


----------



## Mike109 (Jun 28, 2010)

Chicago, IL

026-05 THIS, digital sub-channel 26.5 (WCIU-DT5) says "Digital Service".
Should be programming for THIS.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

Youngstown, OH

OTA Program Guide Data:

45-01 WNEO1 TSID 0x08B5, Subchannel 01 (DISH Channel 14415)
45-02 WNEO TSID 0x08B5, Subchannel 02 (DISH Channel 7834)

45-02 should be WNEO2. The current guide data displays the same programs as WNEO1 but what is being aired differs. Ironically the guide data for the sister station (may not be the correct term as the "sister" is more like a "clone" 100% the same just in a different DMA) WEAO2.

E* should also try to get the guide data for WNEO3 & WNEO4 (as well as WEAO3 &4 in Cleveland). The other PBS station in Cleveland has all it's subchannels listed correctly, including one that does not have the data on it's own PSIP stream!


----------



## paulwsmith (Jun 11, 2008)

28-01 shows no guide data. 
should be OETA.
Ada/Sherman dma


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

Recent change to the Cleveland DMA:

WUAB 43.2, used to be THIS (with guide data), now it's Bounce (with Guide data). THIS was moved to 43.3 WITHOUT guide data. I had to manually rename 43.3 to THIS (rescanning calls both 43.2 & 43.3 "Bounce".

BTW: Is anybody paying attention to this thread? It had an "old thread warning.


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

New Orleans DMA
WWL Channel 4 (CBS)
004-02 says "Digital Service" should be "Live Well Network"


----------



## Joe Spears (Dec 24, 2010)

Knoxville, TN DMA #61

015-03 says "Digital Service" should be "Create"

043-02 says "Digital Service" should be "THIS TV"

054-02 says "Digital Service" should be "Qubo"
054-03 says "Digital Service" should be "IONLife"


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

Champaign/Springfield DMA
(Zap2it (TMS) DOES carry all of these below in their current guide data)

015-01, no guide data, should be WICD-ABC
015-02, no guide data, should be The Cool TV
(note while I understand this station is NOT carried on sat in our locals pkg, but it's sister station WICS-20 IS carried, I believe the OTA data for WICD-15 SHOULD be carried as well - & might just be an oversite from DISH)

020-02, no guide data, should be The Country Network

055-02, no guide data, should be MeTV


----------



## jc8097654 (Mar 28, 2008)

Tyler, TX - DMA #109

019-01 showing "Digital Service" should be "KYTX - CBS 19"
019-02 showing "Digital Service" should be "MYTX - 18"

Both stations are owned and operated by London Broadcasting

Status: Submitted multiple repair requests with Dish Network and no response


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

43.6 MeTV-Fresno-Visalia,CA. DMA.No programming information.Needs correct EPG Guide information.


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

I have changed my post above to reflect recent changes. 09-02 is still wrong.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Jhon69 said:


> 43.6 MeTV-Fresno-Visalia,CA. DMA.No programming information.Needs correct EPG Guide information.


This problem has been fixed.Thank You DISH!


----------



## rcadss (May 12, 2011)

Any update on this?

Salt Lake City, utah

011-2 No EPG. Should be EPG for BYUTV (channel 9403)


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

Please provide your receiver number to me in a PM so I can submit a trouble report to our programming department. Thanks.



rcadss said:


> Any update on this?
> 
> Salt Lake City, utah
> 
> 011-2 No EPG. Should be EPG for BYUTV (channel 9403)


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

Channels 5/45 is mixing it up again, in MSP DMA.

They moved ThisTV to 05-06 and added AntennaTV as 05-04.

They also moved KSTC (old 45) from 05-45 to 05-02 and deleted the 45-05 placeholder.

I suppose it will take another year for all this to get straightened out. :nono2:


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

Please provide your receiver number to me in a PM so I can submit a trouble report to our programming department for a resolution. Thanks.



bnborg said:


> Channels 5/45 is mixing it up again, in MSP DMA.
> 
> They moved ThisTV to 05-06 and added AntennaTV as 05-04.
> 
> ...


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

Thanks Ray, PM sent.

The curious thing is that even though AntennaTV is new in this DMA, it is complete with correct EPG info. But we lost EPG for ThisTV.

The problem seems to be that of TMS since it is the same on my HTPC with Windows MC.


----------



## mikant (Apr 7, 2004)

Pittsburgh, PA

13-1 shows Digital Service

Should be WQED 13-1 programming


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

Please provide your receiver number to me in a PM so I can submit a trouble report to our programming department. Please let me know. Thanks.



mikant said:


> Pittsburgh, PA
> 
> 13-1 shows Digital Service
> 
> Should be WQED 13-1 programming


----------



## BatStang2000 (Sep 6, 2007)

Evansville, IN

47-01 EPG shows info for CBS WEVV-44-01, should be FOX WEVV.


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

BatStang2000 said:


> Evansville, IN
> 
> 47-01 EPG shows info for CBS WEVV-44-01, should be FOX WEVV.


That's kind of like my EPG showing info for KMSP Fox 9, instead of what it should be, WFTC My 29.


----------



## DHPDT (Aug 13, 2012)

Not able to get program guide for KFFX Tri Cities, WA CH. 11.1 and 
THIS 11.2. Just says "Digital Service".


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

The good news is that KMSP 09-02 and WFTC 29-01 are correct now.

The bad news is that ThisTV 05-06 and KSTC 05-02 are still showing "Digital Service", as is LWN 05-07, which is new.

This is for MSP, Twin Cities, Minnesota.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

Please provide your receiver number to me in a PM so I can submit a trouble report to our programming department. Please let me know. Thanks.



bnborg said:


> The good news is that KMSP 09-02 and WFTC 29-01 are correct now.
> 
> The bad news is that ThisTV 05-06 and KSTC 05-02 are still showing "Digital Service", as is LWN 05-07, which is new.
> 
> This is for MSP, Twin Cities, Minnesota.


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

Thanks Ray, PM sent.

But it is the same as last time.

Note, these stations are all owned by Hubbard Broadcasting:

05-01 KSTP OK
05-02 KSTC Digital service
05-02 MeTV OK
05-04 Antenna OK
05-06 ThisTV Digital service
05-07 LWN Digital service

This is for MSP, Twin Cities, Minnesota.


----------



## Exor (Aug 30, 2012)

Wichita-Hutchinson, Kansas

This has become a nightmare within itself. I don't understand why Dish doesn't allow their OTA ATSC tuners to handle their own EPG and let the main EPG handle the programming they alone carry. It is a basic feature all 3rd party OTA ATSC tuners have. But here we go. 

I recently moved to the Eastern Arc because I had poor LOS to 129 and low signal. Since my locals are on 110/119, I don't get any locals off Dish because I'm pointed at 72/61.5. All OTA channels read DIGITAL SERVICE. Okay fine, I put a Dish 300 up for guide data off 119. Here are the results.

The OTA I currently receive:

003-01	KSNW	OK 
010-01	KAKE OK 
012-01	KWCH	OK
012-02	KWCH WX	OK
015-01	K15D Digital Service (Local HSN channel)
024-01	KSAS OK

024-02	ATN Digital Service Odd Issue --> Black screen with just audio only while the dish banner still on the screen, when the on-screen display disappears the audio drops as well. Hooked to the tv's ATSC tuner and scanned it works fine.

031-01	Univ Digital Service (Needs remapped from KDCU provided by Dish)
033-01	KSCW	OK 
036-01	KMTW	OK 
036-02	CNTV Digital Service

I am looking to get the entire OTA fleet soon and was curious if these channels, and sub-channels, are supported:

KPTS
KWKD
KCTU
KGPT
KSMI
KFVT

Any chance these can be uplinked to the 72/61.5 EPG?


----------



## chris83 (Aug 16, 2006)

Twin Cities, MN DMA 15

Just "Digital Service" readout for:

5.2: KSTC
5.6: This TV
5.7: Live Well Network
28.1: WHWC
28.2: WPT2
28.3: WPT3


----------



## donebu (Sep 24, 2011)

Biloxi/Gulfport DMA

DishNetwork 722 receiver

19-02 WMAH PBS from over-the-air antenna showing "Digital Service" in e.p.g. (19-01 shows correct information, but it's in standard definition, 19-02 is the high definition sub-channel that I'd prefer to see in the e.p.g.)

25-01 WXXV Fox station from over-the-air antenna showing KTUU NBC programs in e.p.g.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

Please PM your receiver number so I can submit a trouble report to our programming department. Please let me know. Thanks.



donebu said:


> Biloxi/Gulfport DMA
> 
> DishNetwork 722 receiver
> 
> ...


----------



## ericsdad (Sep 2, 2007)

Flint, Mi. area

922 DVR

25-01 WEYI NBC It just shows the station letters in the info area.

46-01 WBSF CW Just shows station letters in info area.


----------



## John79605 (Feb 10, 2007)

I'm in the Abilene-Sweetwater, Texas market. I'm still on Western Arc.

I hooked rabbit ears to my receivers and the reception is very good. I hooked a hard drive to the 211k and I'm about to enable it but I need EPG data to get the best use of it. The 222k and the 211k have differences.

222k
042-02 KIDZ Digital Service (myTV 42-00)
042-01 KXVA EPG
042-00 KIDZ EPG
040-00 KTES EPG
032-01 KTAB EPG
032-00 KTAB EPG
015-02 KIDZ Digital Service (myTV 42-00)
015-01 KXVA EPG
015-00 KXVA EPG
012-03 KTES Digital Service (the 211k gets EPG and shows 20-3) (KTES 40-0)
012-02 NTXS Digital Service (the 211k gets EPG and shows 20-2) (CW Plus)
012-01 KTXS EPG
012-00 KTXS EPG
009-02 Bounce Digital Service
009-01 KRBC EPG
009-00 KRBC EPG


211k
042-02 KIDZ Digital Service (myTV 42-00)
042-01 KXVA EPG
042-00 KIDZ EPG
040-00 KTES EPG
032-01 KTAB EPG
032-00 KTAB EPG
020-03 KTES EPG
020-02 NTXS EPG (CW Plus)
020-01 KTXS EPG
015-02 KIDZ Digital Service (myTV 42-00)
015-01 KXVA EPG
015-00 KXVA EPG
012-00 KTXS EPG
009-02 Bounce Digital Service
009-01 KRBC EPG
009-00 KRBC EPG

The only subchannel without available EPG is Bounce. It sure would be nice to get those listings, too, like CW Plus.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

Please PM me your receiver numbers so I can submit a trouble report to our programming department. Please let me know. Thanks.



John79605 said:


> I'm in the Abilene-Sweetwater, Texas market. I'm still on Western Arc.
> 
> I hooked rabbit ears to my receivers and the reception is very good. I hooked a hard drive to the 211k and I'm about to enable it but I need EPG data to get the best use of it. The 222k and the 211k have differences.
> 
> ...


----------



## sat45 (Dec 12, 2012)

Omaha, NE DMA

EPG shows only "Digital Service" for the following subs:

3-02 LWN
6-02 WOWT weather
7-02 MeTV
42-02 THIS


----------



## pookycade (Dec 12, 2012)

Charlottesville,VA area. Two hoppers, both with USB OTA dongles. Hoppers receive and can view 16, 19, 27, 29, 41 including subs, but no EPG info for ANY channel. Contacted Dish advanced tech support and am told that all EPG for OTA comes from the stations themselves and NOT from Dish and that I need to contact my local channels ! (Someone needs to clue their own tech support in on things). 

My installation has a view of 61.5 and 77 sats, but not 129 sat where SD locals come in (due to tree obstructions). Was hoping for ability to combine HD locals thru USB OTA hopper with satellite channels from 61.5 for a complete HD system. Looking at a channel satellite list it seems all the OTA EPG is coming thru 129 on subchannels. Now looking like I might have to go back to cable. Are there any solutions here ? Please confirm.


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

pookycade said:


> Looking at a channel satellite list it seems all the OTA EPG is coming thru 129 on subchannels. Now looking like I might have to go back to cable. Are there any solutions here ?


You have answered your own question; NO 129 - NO EPG data. If you are (really) supposed to be on Western Arc, then that's what you are going to have to figure out how to get a signal accordingly. DISH only sends up the OTA EPG data for a given station, on the SAME sats where the satellite feed for that said station resides.


----------



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

KMTV channel 3.2 LiveWell network
Missing guide data
Omaha DMA


----------



## jscudder (Jan 18, 2006)

For the Boston DMA :

Looks like Dish needs to add Virtual channels for WENH2 and WENH4:

11-01 WENH1 TSID 0x07C3, Subchannel 01 (DISH Channel 14028)
11-02 WENH TSID 0x07C3, Subchannel 02 (DISH Channel 8781)
11-03 WENH3 TSID 0x07C3, Subchannel 03 (DISH Channel 14062)

WENH 11.2 is getting EPG info from WENH 011-00 which is the satellite SD version of WENH. The actual OTA 11.2 has different programming.

WENH 11.4 says "Digital Service"

John


----------



## mgoodell (Apr 19, 2010)

I have the following OTA EPG data issues for Bluefield/Beckley, WV:

059-01 WVNS - CBS - No Guide Data

059-02 WVNS - Fox - No Guide Data

046-01 WVVA - NBC - No Guide Data


----------



## sliderbob (Aug 10, 2007)

Ogden, Utah
Over a year and a half...still...

016-01 ION...it shows KUCW 30 listings, but airs ION programming
016-03 IONL..DIGITAL SERVICE


----------



## user3162 (Jun 1, 2002)

These are the channels I would like to see guide data for in the Harrisburg, PA DMA:
021-02 shows WHPM need EPG
043-02 WPMT shows Ante need EPG
049-02 WGCB shows MeTV need EPG


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

Please PM your receiver number to me so I can submit a trouble report to our programming department. Please let me know. Thanks.



user3162 said:


> These are the channels I would like to see guide data for in the Harrisburg, PA DMA:
> 021-02 shows WHPM need EPG
> 043-02 WPMT shows Ante need EPG
> 049-02 WGCB shows MeTV need EPG


----------



## logger (Aug 29, 2009)

atlanta dma 2-2 metv,8-2 kids,8-3 pbs knowledge,11-2 weather,14-2 qubo,14-3 ion life,32-2 rtv,32-9 this,36-2 bounce,36-3 antenna. all only read"digital service".


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

Please provide your receiver number to me in a PM so I can submit a trouble report to our programming department. Thanks.



logger said:


> atlanta dma 2-2 metv,8-2 kids,8-3 pbs knowledge,11-2 weather,14-2 qubo,14-3 ion life,32-2 rtv,32-9 this,36-2 bounce,36-3 antenna. all only read"digital service".


----------



## tigerwillow1 (Jan 26, 2009)

The following channels have missing guide data in the Bend, OR DMA:

11-2 and 11-3 KOAB (11-1 has the guide data)

21-2 and 21-3 KTVZ (21-1 has the guide data)


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

Please PM me your receiver number so I can submit a trouble report to our programming department. Please let me know. Thanks.



tigerwillow1 said:


> The following channels have missing guide data in the Bend, OR DMA:
> 
> 11-2 and 11-3 KOAB (11-1 has the guide data)
> 
> 21-2 and 21-3 KTVZ (21-1 has the guide data)


----------



## nctv (Feb 3, 2013)

*Charlotte DMA (517)*

Translators:

6-1 (W42DR-D Marion UHF42) <unknown> - HD Simulcast of WSOC 9-1

6-2 (W42DR-D Marion UHF42) <unknown> - SD Simulcast of WAXN 64-1

9-5 (WSOC-CR Shelby UHF30) <unknown> - HD Simulcast of WSOC 9-1

9-9 (WSOC-ST Statesville UHF46) "Digital Service" - HD Simulcast of WSOC 9-1

64-5 (WSOC-CR Shelby UHF30) <unknown> - SD Simulcast of WAXN 64-1

64-7 (???? China Grove UHF36) "Digital Service" - Simulcast of WAXN 64-1

64-9 (WSOC-ST Statesville UHF46) "Digital Service" - SD Simulcast of WAXN 64-1

-------
Other:

18-2 (WCCB Charlotte UHF27) "Digital Service" - SD Simulcast of WCCB 18-1

46-2 (WJZY Charlotte UHF47) "Digital Service" - 'Antenna TV'

46-3 (WJZY Charlotte UHF47) "Digital Service" - 'THIS TV'

46-4 (WJZY Charlotte UHF47) "Digital Service" - 'The Country Network' (TCN)

-------
UNC-TV (University of North Carolina Television):

17-1 (WUNE Linville UHF17) "Digital Service" - 'UNC-EX'

17-2 (WUNE Linville UHF17) "Digital Service" - 'UNC-TV' (main)

17-3 (WUNE Linville UHF17) "Digital Service" - 'UNC-KD'

58-2 (WUNG Concord UHF44) "Digital Service" - 'UNC-KD'

58-3 (WUNG Concord UHF44) "Digital Service" - 'UNC-EX'

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Greensboro / Winston-Salem / High Point DMA (518)*

8-2 (WGHP High Point UHF35) "Digital Service" - 'Antenna TV'

20-2 (WCWG Lexington UHF19) "Digital Service" - 'Black Network Television' (BNT)

20-3 (WCWG Lexington UHF19) "Digital Service" - 'Estrella TV'

20-4 (WCWG Lexington UHF19) "Digital Service" - 'Bounce TV'

26-2 (WUNL Winston-Salem UHF32) "Digital Service" - 'UNC-KD'

legend:
PSIP (Call Letters, Location, RF channel) EPG displayed - Programming

(Transmitter location/RF channel info researched from Wikipedia)


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

I submitted a trouble report to our programming department for the channels listed below for the issue you are experiencing with the EPG not displaying guide information. Thanks.



nctv said:


> *Charlotte DMA (517)*
> 
> Translators:
> 
> ...


----------



## donebu (Sep 24, 2011)

Biloxi-Gulfport DMA epg problems

DishNetwork 722 receiver - over-the-air broadcast listings

19-02 WMAHDT2 (WMAH-DT2) PBS from over-the-air antenna showing "Digital Service" in e.p.g. (19-01 shows correct information, but it's in standard definition, 19-02 is the high definition sub-channel that I'd prefer to see in the e.p.g.)

19-03 WMAHDT3 (WMAH-DT3) PBS "Digital Service"

25-02 WXXVDT2 (WXXV-DT2) / NBC "Digital Service"

42-02 WEIQDT2 (WEIQ-DT2) Alabama Public TV "Digital Service"


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

Pleasse PM your receiver number to me so I can submit a trouble report to our programming department. Thanks.



donebu said:


> Biloxi-Gulfport DMA epg problems
> 
> DishNetwork 722 receiver - over-the-air broadcast listings
> 
> ...


----------



## Lifesaver2000 (Mar 12, 2012)

In the Jonesboro, AR DMA, OTA channel 19-1 shows only "Digital Service." This should show the same guide info as Dish channel 20 in this area, which is the Arkansas Educational Television Network.

Additionally, guide info for channel 19-2 which is AETN-Create would be nice, but since it is not carried on Dish not sure that is possible.


----------



## Tiny (Feb 1, 2009)

My OTA EPG guide info for Ga. public TV channels 018-1, 018-2, 018-3 is missing


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

Please PM me your receiver number so I can submit a trouble report to our programming department. Thanks.



Tiny said:


> My OTA EPG guide info for Ga. public TV channels 018-1, 018-2, 018-3 is missing


----------



## PrairieTech (Oct 14, 2009)

We lost the correct info for TPTMN 002-02 over a month ago. In the guide 2-02 shows the same programs as TPTL 002-03. Can this be fixed?

As long as I'm posting one wish here, how about another-adding the info for This TV to channel KSTC 005-06? It's always been showing "Digital Service."


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

Please PM me your receiver number so I can submit a trouble report to our programming department. Thanks.



PrairieTech said:


> We lost the correct info for TPTMN 002-02 over a month ago. In the guide 2-02 shows the same programs as TPTL 002-03. Can this be fixed?
> 
> As long as I'm posting one wish here, how about another-adding the info for This TV to channel KSTC 005-06? It's always been showing "Digital Service."


----------



## fmcomputer (Oct 14, 2006)

Lose Audio on OTA - have to reboot Hopper to recover audio


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

How often does this occur? Does this happen to your local channels provided by DISH? Please let me know. Thanks.



fmcomputer said:


> Lose Audio on OTA - have to reboot Hopper to recover audio


----------



## PrairieTech (Oct 14, 2009)

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> Please PM me your receiver number so I can submit a trouble report to our programming department. Thanks.


Is the receiver number the one that starts with R00?

Sorry for the extra replys here. I'm a longtime follower, but haven't posted enough to PM. Two more to go.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

Not a problem. Yes, the receiver number begins with R and 10 numbers. Please let me know. Thanks.



PrairieTech said:


> Is the receiver number the one that starts with R00?
> 
> Sorry for the extra replys here. I'm a longtime follower, but haven't posted enough to PM. Two more to go.


----------



## tigerwillow1 (Jan 26, 2009)

fmcomputer said:


> Lose Audio on OTA - have to reboot Hopper to recover audio


This happens to me with a 722 on one particular channel. I can get the audio back by changing to a different OTA channel then going back, wonder if you've tried that? I figure there's a bug in the 722's audio decoder that this station is triggering.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

tigerwillow1 said:


> This happens to me with a 722 on one particular channel. I can get the audio back by changing to a different OTA channel then going back, wonder if you've tried that? I figure there's a bug in the 722's audio decoder that this station is triggering.


What are the call letters for the channel? Did this begin occurring recently or has it been an ongoing issue? Have you unplugged the receiver for 10 seconds to have it reboot? Are you using an HDMI cable from the receiver to your TV? Please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## Cardigans (Apr 26, 2013)

Dallas-Ft. Worth DMA epg problems

DishNetwork 722, 722K, 508 receivers - over-the-air broadcast listings

31-03 K31G, HOT TV from over-the-air antenna showing "Digital Service" in e.p.g.
31-04 K31G, 31.4/Retro TV from over-the-air antenna showing "Digital Service" in e.p.g.
33-02 KDAF, Antenna TV from over-the-air antenna showing "Digital Service" in e.p.g.
33-03 KDAF, THIS TV from over-the-air antenna showing "Digital Service" in e.p.g.


----------



## jsk (Dec 27, 2006)

I am located in Fallston, MD and receive channels from multiple DMAs. Some of the information is incomplete because I was not receiving the channel at the time I checked and I don't watch the channel enough to give an accurate answer.

Baltimore DMA:

OK: 2-1 & 2-2 (WMAR), 11-1 & 11-2 (WBAL), 13-1 (WJZ), 22-1, 22-2, 22-3 (WMPT), 24-1 (WUTB), 45-1, 45-2 (WBFF), 54-1 (WNUV)
Digital Service
24-2 (WUTB) - Bounce 
45-3 (WBFF) - Country Music TV
67-1, 67-2, 67-3 (WMPB) - Should be the same programming as WMPT (22-1, 22-2 & 22-3 respectively). This is annoying because I receive this channel better than WMPT and have to set up manual timers to record on this channel. The same programming is also broadcast over the other Maryland Public TV stations (WCPB (28), WWPB (31), WGPT (36), & WFPT (62))


Washington DC DMA

OK: 4-1 (WRC); 5-1 (WTTG); 7-1 (WJLA), 9-1 (WUSA), 20-1 (WDCA), 26-1, 26-2, 26-3, 26-4 (WETA), 30-1, 30-2, 30-3, 30-5 (WNVC/WNVT), 32-1 (WHUT), 50-1, 50-2 (WDCW), 66-1 (WPXW) 
Don't watch too much, but it looks OK: 4-2 (WRC), 7-2, & 7-3 (WJLA), 9-2 (WUSA), 14-1 (WFDC)

Digital Service:

9-3 (WUSA) - Weather


20-2 (WDCA) - Fox Mundo


50-3 (WDCW) - This TV


62-1, 62-2, 62-3 (WFPT) - Should be the same programming as 22-1, 22-2 & 22-3 respectively


66-2 (WPXW)- Qubo


66-3 (WPXW) - Ion Life


66-4 (WPXW) - Infomercials


[*]
Lacking Detail:


30-4 (WNVC/WNVT) - Program guide just shows "RT," but doesn't show the RT schedule. IT seems to be the same programming that Dish carries on channel 280


32-02 (WHUT) - Program guide just shows "WHUT DT2" but doesn't show the schedule. It seems that it is the same programming as 32-01, but in SD


[*]
Oddities


WPXW - Every time I do a channel scan, it comes up with a different batch of channels, but it always includes 66-1 through 66-3. Sometimes it comes up with 66-4, which I can receive Sometimes it comes up with a whole bunch of other channels that I can't receive I think these are subscription mobile channels. Sometimes, it even goes up to channel 67 and wipes out the real channel 67 (WMPB).


York/Harrisburg/Lancaster DMA

OK: 8-1 & 8-2 (WGAL), 43-1 (WPMT), 49-1 (WGCB)
Don't watch too much, but it looks OK: 15-1 (WLYH)
Digital Service
15-02 (WLYH) - I don't know what is supposed to be on this channel. The label says "Cool"
43-02 (WPMT) - Labeled as "Ante" and I think it shows Antenna TV 
43-03 (WPMT) - Labeled as "Fox2" which is not correct. It repeats the last local news program 24/7.
49-2 (WGCB) - Labeled as "USpo" from when it was Universal Sports. Now, it shows MeTV (but not the Eastern feed like 49-1; I assume it is the Western feed). 

Philadelphia DMA

OK: 6-1 (WPVI), 17-01 (WPHL)
Don't watch too much, but it looks OK: 6-2 (WPVI), 12-01 & 12-03 (WHYY), 17-02 (WPHL)

Digital Service:

12-02 (WHYY) - I don't know what is supposed to be on this channel


17-03 (WPHL) - Labeled as "This", but I am not sure what is supposed to be on this channel


17-04 (WPHL) - TANG - Traffic cameras


----------



## gtal98 (Jan 30, 2011)

Harrisonburg, VA DMA

003-03,05 -> No EPG data

030-01,02,03 -> No EPG data. These are rebroadcasts of channels 029-01,02,03 from a separate tower, please mirror EPG data from channel 29

043-01 -> No EPG data. This is the HD WSVF Fox broadcast (SD is on channel 003-02), same as Dish channel 42 - please mirror EPG data

043-02 -> No EPG data. This is the HD WSVF2 CBS broadcast, same as Dish channel 9 - please mirror EPG data

051-02,03 -> No EPG data.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

Please PM me your receiver number so I can submit a trouble report. Thanks.



gtal98 said:


> Harrisonburg, VA DMA
> 
> 003-03,05 -> No EPG data
> 
> ...


----------



## thomasjk (Jan 10, 2006)

Since the swap between WCCB 018-01 formerly Fox Charlotte and WJZY CW,046-01 the guide data is wrong for 018-01 and 046-01. The guide for 018-01 should be with 046-01 and vice versa.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

Please PM me your receiver number so I can submit a trouble report to our programming department. Thanks.



thomasjk said:


> Since the swap between WCCB 018-01 formerly Fox Charlotte and WJZY CW,046-01 the guide data is wrong for 018-01 and 046-01. The guide for 018-01 should be with 046-01 and vice versa.


----------



## bookwalk (May 10, 2005)

Sioux Falls SD DMA

Hopper OTA Module

7-1 KTTW FOX -shows message abt Independent Communication dispute--cannot access any OTA programming from guide
7-2 THIS no guide data, only call letters show, but can access station from guide
8-1, 8-2, 8-3 SDPB Call letters only, no guide data, but can access station
13-1 KSFY (ABC) No guide shown at all, so no programming or access




Sent from my SM-T310 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## bookwalk (May 10, 2005)

Additional OTA guide channel has disappeared--that being our CBS local, KELO ch 11-1, so that's most of our network locals. Only one left is NBC

Sent from my SM-T310 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## PrairieTech (Oct 14, 2009)

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> Please PM me your receiver number so I can submit a trouble report to our programming department. Thanks.


Are there ever any success stories for these program guide issues?

Six months later, my problems in Minneapolis never changed. New local channels have been added, and those also are listed as "Digital Service." Windows Media Center has everything listed perfectly, and they're free. Dish should be able to get channels straight.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

I posted an extensive list for the Cleveland market in September, 2011 (post #8 in the thread) and again in January 2012 (post #20) but nothing has changed!

Has anybody had success getting their guide data corrected?


----------



## Racer88 (Sep 13, 2006)

Seems to be an exercise in futility, but here goes...

WMAH - PBS - South Mississippi - Biloxi/Gulfport (my DMA), Hattiesburg/Laurel, parts of Mobile/Pensacola and New Orleans Markets.

019-01 - PBS - WMAHDT1 or WMAHDT - Is the SD version but the channel logo is PBS HD. Has proper guide data.
019-02 - PBS - WMAHDT2 or WMAHHD - Is the HD version, no channel logo (PBS HD logo should be here), no guide data. Guide data should mirror 19-01
019-03 - Create TV - WMAHDT3 or WMAHC - No logo (should be the create logo), no guide data
019-04 - MPB Think/Music Radio - no logo and no guide data. Is an audio only broadcast.

Also the Dish provided feed for WMAH has the wrong channel number (16-00). It should be 19-00. (16 is the UHF frequency used by virtual channel 19)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

WKFK - Low power Independent - Pascagoula, MS
All guide entries have no data, or channel logos. What they should be is as follows. Station ID's and guide say WKFK for all 5 channels.

007-01 - This TV
007-02 - Retro TV
007-03 - AMGTV (late night and daytime) and ION (evenings)
007-04 - Heartland
007-05 - America ONE

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

WFNA - CW and Bounce - Gulf Shores, AL - Mobile/Pensacola DMA and my part of the Biloxi/Gulfport market.
055-01 - CW - all seems ok
055-02 - Bounce TV - no logo or guide data

Plenty more problems, but I'm not going any further until I see some results concerning these first. Why should anyone bother working on reporting things if nobody is going to bother fixing them...


----------



## jsk (Dec 27, 2006)

I haven't heard anything since my very detailed post in May. How are these posts really helpful? Shouldn't Dish be able to figure much of this out on their own? They probably can get data from our receivers and figure out which channels are showing up as "Digital Service" and figure out what the channels should be?


----------



## Texas-Justice (Dec 28, 2010)

Channels are from Victoria, Texas

019-03 THiS - Shows Digital Service in EPG - listed as THIS in EPG but no guide data

041-01 KXTS - Shows Digital Service in EPG - listed as KXTS in EPG but no guide data (Channel is also on 025-03 with call letters and guide data showing there)

041-02 Antenna TV - Shows Digital Service in EPG - listed as KXTS in EPG instead of Antenna TV and no guide data

There are also a few Spanish channels that have Digital Service in the guide data but I have no idea what they are since I don't view them.

019-02 - listed as KVTX in EPG but no guide data

028-01 - listed as DTV in EPG and no guide data

045-01 - listed as KVTX in EPG and no guide data (this is likely the main channel with 019-02 repeating the channel, similar to how 025-03 repeats 041-01)


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

I live in the Chico/Redding DMA. We have FOX channel KCVU that airs on OTA 020-01. Dish Network has correct EPG program data for both OTA and SAT. This same channel re-transmits for Redding, CA using 038-01 K38FQ. The EPG listing for this channel only shows K38FQ. It would be great if Dish Network could add K38FQ to the EPG so it will contain KCVU program data.


----------



## cberry (May 31, 2014)

Beaumont, TX 77713

OTA 06-01 EPG shows info for NBC. Actual broadcast is CBS. EPG should match 06-00.

OTA 06-02 EPG shows info for Bounce. Actual broadcast is CWPLUS. EPG should show CW info.

Please help. Thanks.


----------



## nmetro (Jul 11, 2006)

I really like the USB OTA Adapter for the Hopper It does a very good job of picking up stations.

However, there is not a way to add channels without doing a full scan. The other issue, I have a situation where Denver's Channel 7 broadcasts on two channels, the much weaker VHF 7 and the closer, and more strong UHF 17. The adpater finds both of them, but drops Channel 17 in favor of 7; even though 17 is the stringer signal.

It would be nice to have a feature to have the hopper display all the channels it scans and allow the subscriber to select the better of duplicate channels.

In other notes about OTA:

The program Guide does not populate for 2.2 (ThisTV), 14.2 (Bounce TV), 14.3 Get TV), 25.2, 25.3 (COZI TV) , 31.2 (Antenna TV) , 50.2, in Denver. Even those those channels do send out EPG information.


----------



## cobaltblue (Feb 22, 2006)

Baltimore, MD. DMA

24-02 WUTB Bounce.... Digital Service in banner....no program data in guide....says Bounce in guide
54-02 WNUV Get TV...... Digital Service in banner....no program data in guide... says WNUV in guide 

Salisbury, MD. DMA

16-02 WBOC Antenna TV...Fox in banner....Fox 21's program data in guide...should be Antenna TV's date
47-02 WMDT CW.... Digital Service in banner.....no program data in guide.. says WMDT in guide
47-03 WMDT ME TV... Digital Service in banner.....no program data in guide...says WMDT in guide 

thanks for your help....hoping


----------



## nmetro (Jul 11, 2006)

I do not think anyone from DISH is monitoring this thread anymore.

I will try again just to see if it does get a response.

These OTA channels are for the Denver Market.

Mainstream OTA networks associated with locals carried by DISH:

02-02 THIS TV; THIS in banner; no program data in guide, says KWGN in Guide.
14-02 Bounce TV; KTFD in banner, no program data in guide, says KTFD in Guide
14-03 GET TVI TV, KTDF in banner, no program data in guide, says KTFD in Guide
25-02 Estella TV, Exlt in banner, no program data in guide, says Extl in Guide
35-03 COZI TV; COZI in banner; no program data in guide, says COZI in Guide
31-02 Antenna TV; Atne in banner; no program data in guide, says Atne in Guide
50-02 LATV, KCEC in banner; no program data in guide, says KCEC in Guide

Other OTA channels (locals not carried by DISH)

26-01 QVC, DTV in banner, no program data in guide, says DTV in Guide
26-02 Jewelry TV, DTV in banner, no program data in guide, says DTV in Guide
26-03 MUsic, DTV in banner, no program data in guide, says DTV in Guide
26-04 ClassicTV, DTV in banner, no program data in guide, says DTV in Guide
26-05 WesternTV, DTV in banner, no program data in guide, says DTV in Guide
28-01 HSN, HSN in banner, no program data in guide, says HSN in Guide
28-02 TV28, HSN in banner, no program data in guide, says TV28 in Guide
28-03 KCDO, HSN in banner, no program data in guide, says KCDO in Guide
28-04 KKPR, HSN in banner, no program data in guide, says KKPR in Guide
38-01 TBN, KPJR in banner, no program data in guide, says KPJR in Guide
38-02 Chruch Channel, KPJR in banner, no program data in guide, says KPJR in Guide
38-03 JUCE, KPJR in banner, no program data in guide, says KPJR in Guide
38-04 Enlace USA, KPJR in banner, no program data in guide, says KPJR in Guide
38-01 Smile of a Child, KPJR in banner, no program data in guide, says KPJR in Guide


----------



## thelucky1 (Feb 23, 2009)

Lubbock TX DMA

05-02 KTTZ - Digital Service in banner....no program data in guide... 
11-02 THIS - Digital Service in banner....no program data in guide... 
11-03 GRIT - Digital Service in banner....no program data in guide... 
14-01 KMYL - Digital Service in banner....no program data in guide...
32-01 KJTV - Digital Service in banner....no program data in guide... 
32-02 FOX - Digital Service in banner....no program data in guide... 
34-02 FOX3 - Digital Service in banner....no program data in guide... 
48-01 KLBB METV - Digital Service in banner....no program data in guide... 





Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## lee635 (Apr 17, 2002)

In the small Eureka, CA market:

029-02 shows up in the guide as "Digital Service", but is the MYTV channel. The guide lists Dish channel 033-00 as KEMY which is MYTV, and this channel lists the 029-02 programming.

035-01 shows Fox programming in the guide but is actually a univision channel.

Thanks, Lee


----------



## mwdxer (Oct 30, 2013)

KATU (Portland OR) 2.1/2.2/2.3 scans into the 211k fine. There is a guide for KATU 2.1 (ABC) and 2.2 METV, but none for 2.3 Get TV. Get TV runs Classic movies. Can 2.3 EPG be added? Thank you.


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

PrairieTech said:


> Are there ever any success stories for these program guide issues?
> 
> Six months later, my problems in Minneapolis never changed. New local channels have been added, and those also are listed as "Digital Service." Windows Media Center has everything listed perfectly, and they're free. Dish should be able to get channels straight.


How does the windows MC work for this problem?


----------



## tasmithe (Jun 4, 2008)

2-3 Greensboro NC should be weather nation with EPG

8-2 GREENSBORO should be Antenna TV with EPG

8-3 Greensboro NC shows as R=THIS TV but no EPG

17-3 RALEIGH NC Justice TV needs EPG

40-3 Fayetteville NC Bounce needs EPG

40-4 Fayetteville NC GetTV needs EPG

45-3 Greensboro Grit /TV needs EPG

48-3 Greensboro NC COMET needs EPG


----------



## Timr (Oct 22, 2016)

For the South Bend, IN DMA DISH/ Echostar needs to fix it’s OTA Program Guide Data for the Fox and H&I channels.

22-02 WSBT2 is missing Program Data and is displaying "Digital Service". It should have the FOX Michiana Program info. It is currently showing up on the wrong channel 28-01 That info needs to be moved to OTA 22-2 WSBT2 (Fox).

28-01 WSJV is now the H&I network. The Fox data displaying on this station now needs to be moved to 22-2.


----------



## jsk (Dec 27, 2006)

There haven't been any DIRT posts since 2013, in this thread. Is this information still helpful or being used? I posted in Dec. 2013 and haven't heard anything and nothing has been corrected. I would be happy to update my post from 2013 (mainly new channels and changed channels), if it would be used and possibly corrected. Otherwise, this thread should be closed so others don't waste their time.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

This thread exists to serve a purpose... to keep reports of OTA EPG issues in one place. We can't, unfortunately, make Dish read or reply or address these issues. I honestly have given up myself on reporting my own OTA issues over time... but closing the thread would result in people who have issues creating multiple threads across the forum to discuss their problems. So, this thread has a purpose to give everyone a place to yell about their problems, whether or not anyone yells back.


----------



## DaffyDoug (Nov 12, 2016)

In the San Francisco Market DMA 6:
2-3 Movies - Channel is Identified in guide but hourly listings are not. (I know for a fact, these are available as a Samsung receiver displays them properly.)
2-4 Buzzr - Channel is identified in guide but hourly listings are not. (I know for a fact, these are available as a Samsung receiver displays them properly.)
4-3 GET- Channel is identified in guide but hourly listings are not.
5-2 Deca- Channel is identified in guide but hourly listings are not.
20-3 VIET- Channel is identified in guide but hourly listings are not.
20-4 This- Channel is identified in guide but hourly listings are not.
26-2 thru 26-6 have no channel ID nor hourly program info
28-1 thru 28-7 have no channel ID nor hourly program info
32-2 Channel is identified in guide but hourly listings are not.
32-4 Channel is identified in guide but hourly listings are not.
36-4 H&I - This channel is Identified only as KICU, but should be H&I. Also has no hourly program info, while again my Samsung OTA receiver displays this info.
38-2 thru 38-6 Channel is identified in guide but hourly listings are not.
42-2 Channel is identified in guide but hourly listings are not.
48-3 Channel is identified in guide only as KSTS but hourly listings are not. (Though when I looked at it it appeared to be the same as 48-1)
66-3 Channel is identified in guide but hourly listings are not.
66-4 Channel is identified in guide but hourly listings are not.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

Is anything being done to correct the EPG on channels that got "repacked"? The last time I checked the local stations that are now sharing a single RF carrier still has issues. 

What I mean by "repack": when 2 stations with different virtual channel numbers share the same RF carrier. For example in The Cleveland DMA WUAB-43 is sharing WOIO-19's RF carrier. While 43-1 & 43-2 appear in the guide, the program listings for ch 43 are for 19-1 & 19-2. The only place where the correct programs are listed is on the satellite delivered 43-1. Since 43-2 is not carried on the satellite there is no reference. 

This is only going to get worse as more stations repack. It's the future of OTA TV, E* better get a handle on it now.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Michael P said:


> Is anything being done to correct the EPG on channels that got "repacked"? The last time I checked the local stations that are now sharing a single RF carrier still has issues.
> 
> What I mean by "repack": when 2 stations with different virtual channel numbers share the same RF carrier. For example in The Cleveland DMA WUAB-43 is sharing WOIO-19's RF carrier. While 43-1 & 43-2 appear in the guide, the program listings for ch 43 are for 19-1 & 19-2. The only place where the correct programs are listed is on the satellite delivered 43-1. Since 43-2 is not carried on the satellite there is no reference.
> 
> This is only going to get worse as more stations repack. It's the future of OTA TV, E* better get a handle on it now.


The repack is pretty much over. E* has said repeatedly that they cann0t fix this problem. You can report it and hope that the frequency of complaints incentivizes them to find a way. The CSRs however are not well trained. They often insist that what you see as 9-0 and 9-1 are two different stations. So i suggest email complaints.


----------



## BurtC (Jan 3, 2021)

Well, I guess this issue was bound to hit me. Have a Vip722k with MT2 OTA module. Been working well for Denver locals over last few years. A few stations have screwed up guides since the repack happened a couple weeks ago. CH-4 KCNC and sub channels have no guide data at all.
CH-2 KWGN has duplicate guide of CH-31 KDVR?
Anyone know if Dish plans on fixing this? Everything was good until mid-November repack.


----------



## Jamie (Oct 10, 2017)

The past couple of weeks, several channels in the New Orleans, LA market have stopped showing program info. They just show the channel name. Even the network logos are missing. They used to show the CBS, Fox, etc. logos too. The problem started with 3 channels, now today it is up to 5.

Channels: 
4-01 WWL-HD; 
8-01 FOX 8; 
26-01 WGNO-D; 
38-01 WNOL-D; 
49-01 ION


----------



## Hodagmike (Aug 3, 2021)

Wausau/Rhinelander, WI market 

4-2 ABC (WMOW) - "Digital service"
7-1 CBS (WSAW) - EPG populates correctly 
7-3 FOX (WZAW) - "Digital service"
12-1 NBC (WJFW) - EPG populates correctly 

None of the subchannels populate but I think that is to be expected.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

You will note that the stations where you get "Digital Service" are all sub channels with the last digit being greater than 1.

Dish Network's computer software that parses out guide data is not friendly to these sub channels but they are trying to work out a solution - SOON!


----------



## Hodagmike (Aug 3, 2021)

Jim5506 said:


> You will note that the stations where you get "Digital Service" are all sub channels with the last digit being greater than 1.
> 
> Dish Network's computer software that parses out guide data is not friendly to these sub channels but they are trying to work out a solution - SOON!


Thanks for the update! That makes sense


----------



## mwdxer (Oct 30, 2013)

Here on the Northern Oregon coast we have the same issues. Little of the Dish OTA guide on the 211k is right, even the channels that have guides. It has been messed up now for a few years. In the beginning it was correct with any channels that had the guides. Of course several are "digital service". Any DVR recording I use the generic timer. It would be nice to have guides. It would be so much easier.

Here we have:
2.1 KATU (ABC) program guide for PBS, not ABC.
2.2 METV correct
2.3 Comet-digital service
2.4 TBD-digital service
3.1 KPWT (H&I) guide for WMLW CBS station, not H&I
3.2 Start TV-digital service
3.3 Movies-digital service
3.4 Decades-digital service
3.5 METV+ digital service
6.1 KOIN (CBS) program guide for PBS, not CBS
6.2 Get TV correct
6.3 Sports Grid-correct
8.1 KGW (NBC) correct
8.2 Crime-correct
8.3 Quest-digital service
8.4 Twist-digital service
10.1 KOPB (PBS) guide for USA Network, not PBS
10.2 KOPB+ correct
10.3 PBS Kids correct
10.4 OPB Radio-digital service
12.1 KPTV (FOX) correct
12.2 COZI digital service
12.3 LAFF digital service
12.4 DABL digital service
32.1 KRCW (CW) guide for SonLife, not CW
32.2 Antenna TV guide for Get TV, not Antenna TV
32.3 Court TV digital service
32.4 TBD digital service
49.1 KPDX (MYTV) guide for KPTV-FOX, not MyTV
49.2 Mystery correct
49.3 Bounce digital service
49.4 Grit digital service


----------



## renegade (Jul 28, 2011)

WTOL-11 in Toledo, OH is showing guide data for Telemundo ... *again*! DISH had it fixed, but only for a few days.


----------



## renegade (Jul 28, 2011)

WTOL-11: Fixed, again ... wonder for how long? I'm betting Thursday ,,,


----------

